

What's important when starting up - auston
http://rememberthisguy.com/2009/09/16/how-to-start-a-startup/

======
stanleydrew
Summary: Be smart, work hard, take customer service seriously, and measure
everything you can.

This is way better: <http://paulgraham.com/start.html>.

~~~
auston
Not sure if I should take this is as a compliment to me, or an insult to Paul
Graham.

~~~
mdg
How did you know that first comment was spam ?

------
fjabre
Good read. Thanks for this Auston.

I especially liked the segment on Clarity/Transparency.

~~~
auston
Thanks!

